#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Why Cyber Crime Is Increasing?

## Moana

*Hello Everyone!*

As we all know Cyber CRIME is on the rise, with 2.9 million throughout the world being hit by Cyber Attack. Lat Year a cost of $29.1 billion was lost for Europe. The criminal activity involves a computer or digital media and a network in most cases the internet!

*
Guys, Why Do You Think The Number Of Cyber Crimes Are Increasing these days all over the world? Share us kindly your thoughts and opinions!
*

----------


## Wondergirl

> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> As we all know Cyber CRIME is on the rise, with 2.9 million throughout the world being hit by Cyber Attack. Lat Year a cost of $29.1 billion was lost for Europe. The criminal activity involves a computer or digital media and a network in most cases the internet!
> 
> *
> Guys, Why Do You Think The Number Of Cyber Crimes Are Increasing these days all over the world? Share us kindly your thoughts and opinions!
> *



Attackers are slowly discovering all the ways that devices can be used to attack others.
As this knowledge develops,the number and sophistication of attack also increase .7
1.3 billion organisations -followed by computer viruses and hacking .
Phishing is a type of scam in which the attacker tries to get sensitive information by impersonating a known entity OR person email OR other media .

----------


## Moana

> Attackers are slowly discovering all the ways that devices can be used to attack others.
> As this knowledge develops,the number and sophistication of attack also increase .7
> 1.3 billion organisations -followed by computer viruses and hacking .
> Phishing is a type of scam in which the attacker tries to get sensitive information by impersonating a known entity OR person email OR other media .


Yeah just as you said, another reason for the increasing number of cybercrime is because of clicking on the unwanted links such as lottery and stuff where the hackers end up getting all the information required!

----------


## Adiza

> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> As we all know Cyber CRIME is on the rise, with 2.9 million throughout the world being hit by Cyber Attack. Lat Year a cost of $29.1 billion was lost for Europe. The criminal activity involves a computer or digital media and a network in most cases the internet!
> 
> *
> Guys, Why Do You Think The Number Of Cyber Crimes Are Increasing these days all over the world? Share us kindly your thoughts and opinions!
> *


Yes. Nowadays, the Internet is the place where people crowded for the purpose of information sharing and payment transaction. Here everything is about the data. So obviously criminals target internet for their earning. Most cybercriminals have an intention to get money from the targeted group. But some criminals target the people to get private data and sensitive information to blackmail them or take revenge on them for personal reasons. However, the number of ethical hackers is less than the number of cybercriminals, which leads to the increased rate of cyber attacks daily.

----------


## Moana

> Yes. Nowadays, the Internet is the place where people crowded for the purpose of information sharing and payment transaction. Here everything is about the data. So obviously criminals target internet for their earning. Most cybercriminals have an intention to get money from the targeted group. But some criminals target the people to get private data and sensitive information to blackmail them or take revenge on them for personal reasons. However, the number of ethical hackers is less than the number of cybercriminals, which leads to the increased rate of cyber attacks daily.


Your thought on this refers to the bank accounts being hacked, isn't it?

----------


## Neo

> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> As we all know Cyber CRIME is on the rise, with 2.9 million throughout the world being hit by Cyber Attack. Lat Year a cost of $29.1 billion was lost for Europe. The criminal activity involves a computer or digital media and a network in most cases the internet!
> 
> *
> Guys, Why Do You Think The Number Of Cyber Crimes Are Increasing these days all over the world? Share us kindly your thoughts and opinions!
> *


In simple terms, number of internet user are increasing day by day, number of connected devices are also increasing and information is wealth now. There are multiple government funded hacking groups. Cyber war is going on. therefore, different groups try to identify vulnerabilities continuously and keep on hacking.

----------


## Adiza

> Your thought on this refers to the bank accounts being hacked, isn't it?


Yes, the hackers who want money targets on bank account details.

----------


## Moana

> There are multiple government funded hacking groups.


Well , that sounds pretty shocking . Can you name me some really interested!

----------

